# Budapest in September



## DTravels (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello,
We plan to visit Budapest in September. We are looking for hotels and many of them are completely booked on 18, 21 & 26 September. Is there anyone here who knows what is happening at those times? If there is a festival or sporting event, normally hotels are full more than one night. I can't find anything on Google about festivities during that time.
We are trying to tell whether this means that the streets will be jammed, the spas and river cruises will be booked up, etc. Or is it just a popular time to stay in a hotel for one night?
Thanks.


----------

